# I just want to get picture messages



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

It seems on any ROM I use I sometimes get a blank notification in my bar but then the picture isn't in the message thread and I can never receive them. Is anyone else experiencing this issue?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki

right now I'm on Carbon

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## calripkenturner (Feb 9, 2012)

Same issue also on carbon. I use message+ and the pop up says picture but when I click to go into the thread there isn't one


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

billymaloney3 said:


> It seems on any ROM I use I sometimes get a blank notification in my bar but then the picture isn't in the message thread and I can never receive them. Is anyone else experiencing this issue?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWikiright now I'm on Carbon
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Stock messaging or 3rd party? A lot of 3rd party apps aren't working with mms.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

I always use stock MMS. its horrible because I can't get any mms

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

i had the same issue. im using stock 4.2.2 with CM mms and i had group messaging turned off. turning it back on seemed to solve the problem


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have it on and experience the issue

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## clearyt1 (Feb 16, 2012)

billymaloney3 said:


> I have it on and experience the issue
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yea, same here on multiple 4.2 ROMs. Using stock messaging app, but have tried with GoSMS and still happens. Need to figure out a fix ASAP


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Works fine here on aokp, ak47, and vanir.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Works fine for me. Try turning off auto-retrieve and just downloading them as they come in?


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Same with me I though it was just me. I use the stock mms app and tried handcent sms too


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

sometimes I get them sometimes I don't its a toss up. I'll try the auto receive thing

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Thought this was just a bug with Sliding Messaging Pro since its native MMS relies on stock MMS.apk


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

I didn't know this was such a prevalent problem its been happening me for a while now but I thought it was just me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

I'd like to know what the big change was with the SMS/MMS app from 4.1 to 4.2.x
More specifically, why all the 3rd party apps (Go SMS, Chomp SMS, Handcent) stopped being able to send MMS. Stock app worked just fine. And the 3rd party apps worked mostly well, except for the MMS sending. The message would just sit there "sending" forever..literally. Sometimes it would send after an hour or longer. Personally, none of mine ever sent and was never able to receive either. I think Go SMS was remedied rather quickly. But chomp and Handcent still had issues. Then chomp made an update and basically everything worked again. Handcent updated and claimed to fix the MMS sending issue about 2 weeks ago, but based on my experiences and all the comments in the Play Store, it was still a dud as the MMS issue was not fixed. And Handcent was really the app I wished had got it right. I used it all the time instead of the stock app but had to uninstall because of the problems.
Any of the "fixes/remedies"...have had no luck on my phone. Hopefully the issue gets worked out soon,


----------



## vonrandy (Aug 8, 2011)

BootAnimator said:


> I'd like to know what the big change was with the SMS/MMS app from 4.1 to 4.2.x
> More specifically, why all the 3rd party apps (Go SMS, Chomp SMS, Handcent) stopped being able to send MMS. Stock app worked just fine. And the 3rd party apps worked mostly well, except for the MMS sending. The message would just sit there "sending" forever..literally. Sometimes it would send after an hour or longer. Personally, none of mine ever sent and was never able to receive either. I think Go SMS was remedied rather quickly. But chomp and Handcent still had issues. Then chomp made an update and basically everything worked again. Handcent updated and claimed to fix the MMS sending issue about 2 weeks ago, but based on my experiences and all the comments in the Play Store, it was still a dud as the MMS issue was not fixed. And Handcent was really the app I wished had got it right. I used it all the time instead of the stock app but had to uninstall because of the problems.
> Any of the "fixes/remedies"...have had no luck on my phone. Hopefully the issue gets worked out soon,


Handcent doesn't work for me either. I can never send MMS messages and receiving them seems to be random. Sometimes it works, most of the time it doesn't. Tried chomp and couldn't send or receive any thing. GoSMS let me receive them if I have auto receive turned off and download each message manually and seems to send them ok. Unfortunately the app also seems a little buggy on my phone. Just trying to stick with the stock app and it seems to work most of the time. If it doesn't work with stock, I open gosms and try it through there. So far that's the most reliable setup I've tried but sucks having to try to use two different apps just to send/receive messages


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm on stock 4.1.1 and have the same issues with sending MMS. It just hangs forever. Doesn't seem to make a difference whether I am on WiFi or 3g/4g. If it doesn't send right away. I usually just delete it and try and resend it. This sometimes works.

I wonder if it has to do with verizons and not the phone. Does anyone know of other phone users with this problem on Verizon?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

hazard209 said:


> I'm on stock 4.1.1 and have the same issues with sending MMS. It just hangs forever. Doesn't seem to make a difference whether I am on WiFi or 3g/4g. If it doesn't send right away. I usually just delete it and try and resend it. This sometimes works.
> 
> I wonder if it has to do with verizons and not the phone. Does anyone know of other phone users with this problem on Verizon?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


It wouldn't send on Wifi anyways. MMS NEVER sends through wifi.

Also, yeah, it's usually Verizon's fault. You're right.


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> I wonder if it has to do with verizons and not the phone. Does anyone know of other phone users with this problem on Verizon?


From reading the reviews in the Play Store (Go SMS, Handcent, Chomp) all had several different phones and carriers with complaints. Pretty sure they were all devices running 4.2.x
So Pretty sure it's not a Verizon issue.
Sounds like something changed in the mms.apk that changed the way a MMS was sent...different APN settings? command to send them? ports? No clue. Not a dev, so I wouldn't even really know where to begin to look in the SDK to see the changes.


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

yes but I still experience these problems using the stock app.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

My issues with sending and receiving MMS have always been because I'm in area with poor reception. Mainly indoors. Anymore I'll email high res pictures since the quality takes a hit when you send via MMS.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

AOKP, Carbon, Xenon, and Project Orca all send MMS perfectly fine with the stock MMS app (and the modded/inverted MMS i prefer to use) on either data or wifi for me. i always turn off the auto-receive options and just download them as they come.

Edit: i'm on Sprint, if it matters.


----------



## clearyt1 (Feb 16, 2012)

billymaloney3 said:


> sometimes I get them sometimes I don't its a toss up. I'll try the auto receive thing
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Turned off auto receive on stock app and seems to have worked. Been plagued by this issue for weeks over several builds, so pretty happy if this fix works for the time being. Would be curious to hear if this resolves for anyone else, and if there's an actual fix eventually where you can keep auto receive enabled.


----------

